# Strawberry 5/31



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit the berry with a couple of buddys yesterday. Got the boat in the water at about 6:30. Trolled pretty much the entire lake. Between the 3 of us we picked up somewhere between 40-50 fish. Very few on the pop gear this time, most came on a large ghost minnow lucky craft. Biggest fish went 25", and the smallest I think was about 18". On the day we caught 6 fish over the slot. Hopefully the regs are starting to pay off with some bigger fish. Seems like most of the bigger end fish were caught up in the narrows. Man what a nice day, the famous strawberry wind showed up, and we decided to beat it out of there at about 3. Great day with some good buds!!!!!!


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome day!! Nice work bud.


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice report STEVO.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job Steve!! I know you had your cell phone on ya... WHERES THE PICS!!?? haha


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys



Nor-tah said:


> Nice job Steve!! I know you had your cell phone on ya... WHERES THE PICS!!?? haha


Haha, Ya I had it on me, but sadly no pics this trip. Plus with the nice weather I had to take off my shirt by about 10. The last thing this forumn needs at this vulnerable time is a Stevo Beefcake shot!!!!!!! BTW, One of the smaller cutties bout bit my nipple (yes, the pierced one)!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Hit the berry with a couple of buddys yesterday. Got the boat in the water at about 6:30. Trolled pretty much the entire lake. Between the 3 of us we picked up somewhere between 40-50 fish. Very few on the pop gear this time, most came on a large ghost minnow lucky craft. Biggest fish went 25", and the smallest I think was about 18". On the day we caught 6 fish over the slot. Hopefully the regs are starting to pay off with some bigger fish. Seems like most of the bigger end fish were caught up in the narrows. Man what a nice day, the famous strawberry wind showed up, and we decided to beat it out of there at about 3. Great day with some good buds!!!!!!


thanks for the phone call!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

kochanut said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the phone call!!


Haha, Sorry man, It was one of those last minute 10pm the night before decisions!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We fished Soldier Creek side at various points, and up into the narrows. It was SLOW fishing in all but one area where we caught tons of planter bows. Guess the F&G had just reciently dumped in a truckload or two. In that area it was pretty fast fishing, the best lure was a rainbow rapala behind a RMT Fire and Ice (go figure).

I assume the fish were running alot shallower than where we were.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job STEVO! I drove by on my way home and waved.. but you didnt wave back :? probably because you were too busy catching fish...  

It looked a little rough out there around 1 pm...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a banner day, man! 6 over? I could live with that. The narrows is an area that I'd love to get into someday. It's a long kick though.

Good job.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

You can drive to a portion of the narrows. You may need a rig with decent ground clearance though. I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys



LOAH said:


> Sounds like a banner day, man! 6 over? I could live with that. The narrows is an area that I'd love to get into someday. It's a long kick though.
> 
> Good job.


Man we need to get ya out there then. Its quite the boat ride, let alone quite the kick, but Im sure Ill be hitting it pretty hard this summer. You should come.... Even if its just to give ya a ride back in there & drop ya off with your pontoon or tube, Its definately a different strawberry back in there!!!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a boat that has room for three.... name a weekend in july and im down! here is a different idea also.... three dudes (in a non **** way) in the boat with tubes and toons..... beach the boat in one of the small back coves, inflate floaties and fish... either or


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just make sure you're pretty **** visible fellas... people go screaming through the narrows all day and when you're trolling or even just kinda cruising around in a big boat, you gotta keep your eyes open. If they don't see you in a big boat because they're busy goofin around, I can only imagine the danger level goes up when you're in a low profile tube. That said, I too have thought about getting somebody to drop me off in the back bays while they go troll so I can fish outta my tube.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A fine job STEVO !!!

Hey, lets not hear that crap about 'you_r camera don't work'_, or 'the _batteries are dead' _or _'I left the camera in the truck' _stories. How about some freak'in pictures?? :lol:

Anyway, funny thing about those narrows when I've fished it from the shore, we were hoping for the boats to kick up some waves....some reason, the fishing was always better. The ticks didn't care either way...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Just make sure you're pretty **** visible fellas... people go screaming through the narrows all day and when you're trolling or even just kinda cruising around in a big boat, you gotta keep your eyes open. If they don't see you in a big boat because they're busy goofin around, I can only imagine the danger level goes up when you're in a low profile tube. That said, I too have thought about getting somebody to drop me off in the back bays while they go troll so I can fish outta my tube.


i have thought about it as well but for the same reasons i havent done it yet


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

kochanut said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...


That sounds perfect. I'd much rather float than boat with 3 people. Great idea. STEVO?

Let's all get in touch about this later.


----------

